# ECU PROBLEM SENTRA B14



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON LA COMPUTADORA DEL VEHICULO, LA COMPUTADORA NO ME ESTA ENVIANDO LA SEÑAL DE ACTIVACION DEL COMPRESOR DEL AIRE ACONDICIONADO, YA E REVIZADO TODO EL CABLEADO Y LA FALLA VIENE DE LA ECU ADEMAS TIENE UNA FALLA MUY EXTRAÑA EL RELE DE LA ECU SIEMPRE SE QUEDA ACTIVADO AUN APAGANDO EL VEHICULO EL RELE SIGUE ACTIVO CAUSANDO QUE TODOS LOS SENSORES AUN CON EL VEHICULO APAGADO SIGAN FUNCIONANDO.

SERA POSIBLE LA REPARACION DE LA COMPUTADORA? EXISTE ALGUN TIPO DE MANUAL YA YO LA DESARME Y POR LO MENOS DE VISTA NO TIENE NINGUN COMPONENTE DAÑADO


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Free translation...
I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE COMPUTER OF THE VEHICULO, THE COMPUTER NOT ME THIS SENDING THE SIGN OF ACTIVACION OF THE COMPRESSOR OF THE AIR CONDITIONING, ALREADY AND REVIZADO ALL THE WIRING AND THE FAILURE COMES FROM THE ECU ADEMAS HAS A VERY STRANGE FAILURE THE RELE OF THE ECU ALWAYS REMAINS ACTIVATED EVEN PUTTING OUT THE VEHICULO THE RELE CONTINUES ASSETS CAUSING THAT ALL THE SENSORS EVEN WITH THE VEHICULO. 

BEING POSSIBLE THE REPARACION OF THE COMPUTER? It EXISTS ALGUN TYPE OF MANUAL ALREADY I THE DISARMAMENT AND AT LEAST OF VIEW does NOT HAVE NINGUN COMPONENT DAMAGED


----------

